# Paper Toy Fun!



## Alerek (Jun 25, 2008)

Cubeecraft is a website which hosts free paper toy designs that don't require glue or tape. So, you can just print, cut, and fold to make a neat little guy!

As of now the site has lots of various characters from all over...Indiana Jones, Mario, and Dr. Venture just to name a few. If you have any interest in fanboyism and/or origami type stuff, check it out! 

The sites creator often uploads submissions from guest artists, and I'm lucky to have a couple of my designs up there. Try them out if you would like, they're really fun to make, and make neat little display pieces when you're done!


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh dear, cutegasm!  

Kirby looks so weird as a block.  XD  

I need to send this girl friend of mine the GIR one.  She'd love it.

Edit:  And yet, the Servbot looks so damn natural.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 25, 2008)

its better than mine 


Spoiler



http://i30.tinypic.com/bfmc7t.jpg[/img


]
	

[/spoiler][/img]


----------



## Alerek (Jun 25, 2008)

holaitsme said:
			
		

> its better than mine





Spoiler



That is awesome.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 25, 2008)

i cant wait to make my own paper domo-kun! X3

EDIT: i just finished making it... and its SO FRIGGEN CUTE! and im a guy


----------



## Prime (Jun 25, 2008)

I tried Paper art, i suck at it. I made a companion cube, but thats just a square in paper craft.


----------



## tomqman (Jun 25, 2008)

wicked kool site


----------



## rhyguy (Jun 25, 2008)

i'm going to make a 2d square!!!!!

Its actually pretty simple stuff

unlike my stupid tetredecahedron>:K


----------



## Alerek (Jun 25, 2008)

pizzaroo1 said:
			
		

> i cant wait to make my own paper domo-kun! X3
> 
> EDIT: i just finished making it... and its SO FRIGGEN CUTE! and im a guy



Hey hey. Things can be cute while you're a guy. 



I've sent the sites creator a few more cubees, most of which you guys/gals will recognize. Keep checking back, and you may just find a character you've spent a lot of time with in the not-so-distant past


----------



## Monster On Strin (Jun 25, 2008)

Found something new to pass the time


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 25, 2008)

Spoiler











holysh!t i need this
edit: is this the one found at court-records?


----------



## Alerek (Jun 25, 2008)

Upperleft said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep.


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 25, 2008)

uh.. i printed this long ago but got confused because of the Japanese text D=
downloaded ALOT of those.. time to print


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 25, 2008)

im thinking of redoing it when i get color ink 
becuase know i know how to do it 
its actually easier than you think


----------



## Jax (Jun 25, 2008)

I made a Weighted Companion Cube!


----------



## omarroms (Jun 25, 2008)

I made Gir. My little sister loves Invader Zim and Gir is her favorite character from the series and plus her birthday is in a few days. So I made it for her.

She's happy with it. She has it next to her computer.


----------



## Monster On Strin (Jun 25, 2008)

I made two Master chiefs in an hour


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 25, 2008)

I made those a couple of hours ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler








Sonic's spikes didn't show up in the pic ..oh crap


----------



## lookout (Jun 25, 2008)

Try these one yamaha-motor papercraft


----------



## Endogene (Jun 25, 2008)

here's mine, it blends in nicely


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 26, 2008)

Ooooh so cute!! Will try some out when I get some inks for my printer. Excellent find! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Might print out Phoenix Wright to show my support. Though I didn't buy the game.


----------



## Alerek (Jun 26, 2008)

Endogene said:
			
		

> here's mine, it blends in nicely




R2 rocks. I saw that template and downloaded it, but I'm so scared to try it...I know my ink is on it's last leg, and if I printed him I probably wouldn't be able to print off extra repair parts


----------

